# OH MY GOODNESS!!!



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

So, We're visiting my parents for the past several days before going to my daughter's. We drove up to my daughter's last evening. This morning I went to check things online and imagine my surprise/disappointment when I realized I'd left my (new) Fire HDX at my parents house!!    I mean I almost went through withdrawal!!  
Fortunately we're going to see them later today and they're going to bring it with them. Whoosh - maybe I need to get a backup Fire?!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Were your folks duly impressed by your new toy?  Do they want one now?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OY! Gives HappyGuy hug. Yes, a backup Fire is a good thing:

Here ya go:

Fire HDX

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Go for it. Tomorrow, my 2nd one arrives, but this time, I got the 4G. 2 reasons for having 2 -  I go through the battery in no time at all & I had wanted one with a cell, but did not want to originally get that until I checked to see if I liked the wifi version first. Plus, I had credit & 15% off, so I got it for around half off. 

I think I would have turned around & picked it up.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sheila, I gave them an early Christmas gift. I upgraded their K2 to Baby Kindles. I figured the improved screen would be better/easier on their 90+ year old eyes. They were VERY happy with them. Spent much of Tuesday adding their books back.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, gotta take care of those old eyes.  I think my eyes have been old my whole life. I've worn glasses since I was 2.  And what are the 3 things I like to do most with my free time - read, computer & quilt.  All 3 are vision intensive.  Go figure.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Did you make that quilt that you show in your picture? It's very pretty.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Toby said:


> Did you make that quilt that you show in your picture? It's very pretty.


Thanks Toby. Yes I did. It is actually a work in progress. I am still hand quilting that one. It has only been about 10 years now. haha.


----------

